# Game fischen vom Segelboot in Australien



## fischerspezi1986 (10. Juni 2009)

Hey! 

Ich gehe mitte Juli für unbestimmte Zeit(also länger) nach Sydney. Nachdem ich das Fischen nicht aufgeben werde und es dort keine Karpfen gibt habe ich mir gedacht ich versuchs vom Boot auf Sailfish und co. :vik: Leider hab ich absolut keine Erfahrung mit Angeln im Meer...#c
Hat so etwas schon wer gemacht?
Ich dachte daran 2 US 6500 Shimano rollen einzupacken und die Ruten dazu vor Ort zu kaufen. Frage dazu: reichen die Rollen oder brauche ich unbedingt Milti's? Gibt's tips für Ruten?

Da meine Schwiegereltern ein Segelboot besitzen möchte ich es erstmal von dort aus versuchen - Rute anbringen, jeweils einen Gummi-Octopus raus und "trollen". Spricht grundsätzlich was gegen den Erfolg bzw. brauche ich umbedingt outrigger, downrigger und verwandte? ;+

Wäre über Tips und Erfahrungen sehr Dankbar, wenn ich was fange stelle ich auch Fotos hoch :q

danke, Dominik


----------



## rauber83 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Game fischen vom Segelboot in Australien*

ist nicht in australien ne karpfen plage?

naja kannst ja dein glueck versuchen. wenns nicht klappt musst dich halt umschauen. australien ist ja ziemlich fischbegeistert.... da solltes kein problem geben


----------



## HD4ever (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Game fischen vom Segelboot in Australien*

kenne mich da nicht so sonderlich aus .... 
aber wenn du auf Sails fischen willst kommst du sicher nicht um "vernünftiges" Gerät mit Multis usw drumrum
glaub auch das es Probleme geben könnte die Biester so "im stehen" ohne auf nem Stuhl festgeschnallt zu sein zu fangen |kopfkrat
hab früher immer gern diesen Malcom Duglas unterwegs in Australien gesehen - was der immer für geile Fische in Ufernähe gefangen hat mit seiner kräftigen Spinnrute :k
deinen Spaß wirst du sicherlich haben - muß ja nicht unbedingt nen Sail sein ...


----------



## heiko666666 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Game fischen vom Segelboot in Australien*

sailfish anglet man normal "stund up"
gruss heiko


----------



## rauber83 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Game fischen vom Segelboot in Australien*



HD4ever schrieb:


> kenne mich da nicht so sonderlich aus ....
> aber wenn du auf Sails fischen willst kommst du sicher nicht um "vernünftiges" Gerät mit Multis usw drumrum
> glaub auch das es Probleme geben könnte die Biester so "im stehen" ohne auf nem Stuhl festgeschnallt zu sein zu fangen |kopfkrat
> hab früher immer gern diesen Malcom Duglas unterwegs in Australien gesehen - was der immer für geile Fische in Ufernähe gefangen hat mit seiner kräftigen Spinnrute :k
> deinen Spaß wirst du sicherlich haben - muß ja nicht unbedingt nen Sail sein ...



hihi sorry aber für nen sailfish in nen kampfstuhl mit ner grossen multi? willst den fisch ertränken beim reinkurbeln? im süden floridas wo mit kite auf sails gefischt wird, ist ne 6500er ne standartausrüstung. alles andere wär overkill. 20-25lbs schnur drauf und das wars. aber halt nur wenns auf sailfish geht, marlin ist da teilweise ein bisschen anders, wobei ein whitie da auch zu bezwingen sein muesste.....


----------



## Tortugaf (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Game fischen vom Segelboot in Australien*

Hey fischerspezi1986

Ich glaube das die US 6500 Shimano für das Fischen im Süsswasser gemacht ist.( Karpfen Hecht Wels ).
Es könnte sein das diese Rolle schnell Probleme mit dem *Salzwasser *bekommt, vor allem im Dauereinsatz. |kopfkrat
Meine Stradic u.Technium haben nach einiger Zeit(2 Monate) Fischen in der Pazificbrandung echt Federn lassen müssen.
Die billigen Gummi Oktopus sind im Allgemeinen gute Köder für viele Fische wenn man sie schnell schleppt. 
Für Sail würde ich ein Köderfisch riggen. 

G.Tortugaf :vik:


----------



## rauber83 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Game fischen vom Segelboot in Australien*



Tortugaf schrieb:


> Hey fischerspezi1986
> 
> Ich glaube das die US 6500 Shimano für das Fischen im Süsswasser gemacht ist.( Karpfen Hecht Wels ).
> Es könnte sein das diese Rolle schnell Probleme mit dem *Salzwasser *bekommt, vor allem im Dauereinsatz. |kopfkrat
> ...



sorry aber die 6500 baitrunner ist ne "flyline" salzwasserrolle von shimano. es handelt sich ja um ein usa model und dort ist zb. karpfenfischen verpöhnt. niemand wuerde geld dafuer investieren. freilaufrollen sind für die susswasserfischerrei nicht vorgesehen, da ausser auf catfish und natuerlich manche ausnahmen der hier bekannte klassische ansitz unbekannt ist. sowas wie rodpods sucht man auch vergeblich. die baitrunner ist also einzig und allein für die salzwasserfischerei hergestellt!!!!!


----------



## Marlin1 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Game fischen vom Segelboot in Australien*

Hallo Dominik,

Wenn du Gummioktopuse vom Segelboot aus schleppen willst,
reichen die Shimano 6500er völlig aus.
Sailfisch wirst du damit eher nicht fangen, aber in den Gewässern um Sydney sind die sowieso sehr selten.
Fischreich genug ist die Gegend aber trotzdem und du wirst eine
bunte Pallette an unterschiedlichen Fischen damit fangen,
die du in der Regel alle mit den Stationärrollen bezwingen kannst.

Standup Fischen in einem kleinen Segelboot und noch dazu alleine, das solltest du dir bitte verkneifen, also bleibe beim Drillen mal schön sitzen und achte auf einen niedrigen Schwerpunkt um nicht über Board zu gehen.

Ansonsten wirst du mit der angedachten Gerätekombi viel Spass beim Fischen haben und auch etwas zum Speisezettel beitragen können.

Abgesehen davon, gibt es um Sydney in jeder Pfütze Karpfen ohne Ende. Also wenn das dein Zielfisch ist, ist Australien sowieso das Paradies für dich.

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Game fischen vom Segelboot in Australien*

Hey! Danke erstmal für die vielen antworten und Tipps!
Die 6500er geht also auf jeden Fall mit  bin gerade dabei mir Ersatzspulen zu besorgen, um mit möglichst wenig Tackle so ziemlich alles abzudecken...auch den Karpfen.

Ich denke das Boot ist mit 14 Metern nicht mehr so klein und da man es alleine eh nicht wirklcih segeln kann wird auch standup funktioneiren...ich werd mich an die Reling leinen *lach*

Was die Rigs betrifft so werde ich in Sydney den ersten guten Tackledealer um seine Zeit bitten, die werden mich schon erleuchten. Youtube erklärt la auch wie man richtig Riggt!

Das einzige was mri noch nicht klar ist:

Ich kann auf dem Boot nichts herumschrauben, wie befestige ich meine Ruten? Aja und brauche ich für normale Gummi-Octopus Downrigger? Wenn ja, selbes Problem wie oben...


----------



## Marlin1 (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Game fischen vom Segelboot in Australien*

Hallo Dominik,

zuerst die gute Nachricht, du brauchst keine Downrigger für die Gummioktopusse oder sonstige Jigs, die kannst du alle an der Oberfläche schleppen.
Die Rute bindest du an einer Vertkalverstrebung der Reling fest. 

Aber jetzt die schlechte Nachricht, bis du aus einem 14 Meter Segelboot die Fahrt herausnimmst, wird sehr wahrscheinlich deine Schnur zu Ende sein und du den Fisch verlieren, bevor du überhaupt drillen kannst. (Zumindest wenn der Fisch 10kg oder mehr wiegt.) ;+

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## Tortugaf (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Game fischen vom Segelboot in Australien*

Räuber du musst mal Goggeln (de.) bevor du dein Mund so weit auf machst, diese Rolle wird nicht nur für das Meerangeln angeboten, in Deutschland eher für das Fischen auf Waller, Hecht u. Meeresangeln) 
Und was ich mit Shimanorollen( Die ich in Berlin gekauft habe ) erlebt habe, kannst du auf dein Boot nicht nachvollziehen, das ist eine andere Sache.
Ich glaube nicht dass ihr diese Rolle auf den Boot habt, wo du arbeitest.
Ich habe Shimanorollen sehr lange u. *das ist einfach wahr*, in Mexico am Pazifik, *in *der Brandung gefischt u, das ist vom Wasser her, die härteste Beanspruchung. 
Die Rolle wird dabei immer wieder voll mit Salzwasser umspült.
Ich habe mein Glauben verloren, sie sind gut aber man muss sie oft neu fetten u. wenn ich dann _Plasikfolienunterlegscheiben_ sehe ist bei mir der Spass vorbei.
Sie schluckt einfach ein Haufen Wasser, anderes als auf einem Boot.

G. Tortugaf :vik:


----------



## rauber83 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Game fischen vom Segelboot in Australien*



Tortugaf schrieb:


> Räuber du musst mal Goggeln (de.) bevor du dein Mund so weit auf machst, diese Rolle wird nicht nur für das Meerangeln angeboten, in Deutschland eher für das Fischen auf Waller, Hecht u. Meeresangeln)
> Und was ich mit Shimanorollen( Die ich in Berlin gekauft habe ) erlebt habe, kannst du auf dein Boot nicht nachvollziehen, das ist eine andere Sache.
> Ich glaube nicht dass ihr diese Rolle auf den Boot habt, wo du arbeitest.
> Ich habe Shimanorollen sehr lange u. *das ist einfach wahr*, in Mexico am Pazifik, *in *der Brandung gefischt u, das ist vom Wasser her, die härteste Beanspruchung.
> ...



naja wofuer du sie einsetzt ist doch wurscht oder? es handelt sich um ein salzwassermodel. da kannst du rumgoggeln soviel du willst. ganz ehrlich wenn ich meine multis oder stationärrollen nicht immer täglich mit suesswasser spuelen und gegebenfalls fetten und reinigen wuerde, koennt ich sie auch nicht mehr benutzen.... ist halt nicht so wie an der ostsee wo wenig salzgehalt ist. pflege und wartung gehoeren immer dazu. ich fische sie privat und hab auch schon viele gesehen die sie als "flyline" rolle nehmen, also um nen lebenden koederfisch vom boot wegtreiben zu lassen. ne hier sind die meisten kapitäne penn 704 z fetischisten, naja ganz lustig ohne schnurfangbuegel aber ja mei nicht so mein fall.....
wie gesagt du kannst sie generell verwenden. wenn du merkst dass es einfach nicht klappt musst dich halt anderweitig umschauen.....


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Game fischen vom Segelboot in Australien*

nachdem ich jetzt weiß dass es genug karpfen in australien gibt nehm ich sie mit...und wenn am meer nix geht mit dem tackle dann schau ich mich nach multis um!
gepflegt werden meine Rollen auch im Süßwassereinsatz ganz ohne Salz! Kenne da Leute die fischen ihre Shomano rollen seit 15 Jahren(kein Scherz) und sie funktionieren noch immer einwandfrei...
was mich jetzt ein bisschen besorgt macht ist die Geschichte mit dem Bremsen des Segelbootes...das kann nämlich wirklich dauern und auf der 6500er ist ja nicht sooo viel Schnur drauf. Naja wird sich weisen sobald ich dort bin, dann setz ich mich halt auf ein surfbrett und fahr dem Fisch nach!(scherz)

danke für die vielen Posts...mir hilft's


----------



## rauber83 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Game fischen vom Segelboot in Australien*



fischerspezi1986 schrieb:


> nachdem ich jetzt weiß dass es genug karpfen in australien gibt nehm ich sie mit...und wenn am meer nix geht mit dem tackle dann schau ich mich nach multis um!
> gepflegt werden meine Rollen auch im Süßwassereinsatz ganz ohne Salz! Kenne da Leute die fischen ihre Shomano rollen seit 15 Jahren(kein Scherz) und sie funktionieren noch immer einwandfrei...
> was mich jetzt ein bisschen besorgt macht ist die Geschichte mit dem Bremsen des Segelbootes...das kann nämlich wirklich dauern und auf der 6500er ist ja nicht sooo viel Schnur drauf. Naja wird sich weisen sobald ich dort bin, dann setz ich mich halt auf ein surfbrett und fahr dem Fisch nach!(scherz)
> 
> danke für die vielen Posts...mir hilft's



hehe kannst ja in eiin kajak umsteigen#6 naja ich glaub da klaffen theorie und praxis wieder weit auseinander aber sau lustig waers bestimmt|supergri


----------



## FalkenFisch (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Game fischen vom Segelboot in Australien*



fischerspezi1986 schrieb:


> noch immer einwandfrei...
> was mich jetzt ein bisschen besorgt macht ist die Geschichte mit dem Bremsen des Segelbootes...das kann nämlich wirklich dauern und auf der 6500er ist ja nicht sooo viel Schnur drauf.


 
Hier und in einem Parallelboard gabs schonmal eine Menge Info´s zum Thema schleppen vom Segelboot. Vielleicht findest Du hier

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=120709

noch was brauchbares.


----------

